# Water Bottles



## shytheunique (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys!
So I have had a water bottle in for my hedgie, Alaska, for over a month now and have tried intoducing her to the concept but she seems to steadfastly stick to her bowl of water. How can I facilitate the switch? Should I just take out the bowl or will she eventually figure it out?

Thanks,
Shy


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

IMO, I wouldn't switch. I prefer the bowl over the water bottle, as I don't want to risk chipped teeth and cut tongues.

If you do a quick search(upper right corner you'll see the search) for bowl and water bottle, you'll find threads with the pros and cons of each.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> IMO, I wouldn't switch. I prefer the bowl over the water bottle, as I don't want to risk chipped teeth and cut tongues.
> 
> If you do a quick search(upper right corner you'll see the search) for bowl and water bottle, you'll find threads with the pros and cons of each.


Not to mention that most cant get nearly enough water from a bottle and border on dehydration.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Not to mention that most cant get nearly enough water from a bottle and border on dehydration.


While some hedgies drink more from a dish than a bottle, I'd have to disagree that they are on the verge of dehydration. A lot of people and breeders use water bottles and their hedgies are healthy and don't have any problems. Not saying they always work perfect, but it's not horrible of anyone to use a bottle, IMO.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

My main point, is why switch when they are already drinking from a bowl which is said by many to be much healthier. And yes, if that hedgie isnt drinking from the bottle and you remove the bowl then im sure that dehydration will occur.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2009)

When I got Kingsford from the breeder he had a water bottle. But I did not want to use a bottle and gave him a bowl, he got it right away and will not use the bottle any more.


----------



## shytheunique (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses guys! I really appreciate it. I think I'm going to keep her on the bowl. It seems to be the best choice.


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

well i would go with a water bowl because it really can cut your hedgehogs tonge or chip teeth. 

so i would not switch at all


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Kalila, please do not bring up old threads that are obviously not active anymore. It's quite confusing and unnecessary.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

sorry to take the thread but i am havin the opposite prob. my hedgie wont change from the water bottle to the bowl at least not that i see she just sticks her head in the water and then runs from it so i keep the bottle in and at night i here the clicking bottle noise so....any help?


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the same problem. I do have a water bottle in the cage and I can hear him going at it all night. I FEEL he may not be getting enough from it so I have tried a bowl. I just put my finger in the water and than tap his nose. He realized right away that it was a water bowl for him. ONLY problem is he goes right in and usually ends up nose first in the water. I don't think he has any control over keeping his nose out of the water. So I am torn. Water bottle is better in that, it doesnt go up his nose, but he seems to be getting more water out of the bowl. He also insists on drinking the water in the sink before his bath hahaha


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Water up the nose happens for a bit until they figure out not to stick their nose into the water. Sometimes they just go too fast and dunk their nose. :lol:


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

keep watching and you might even seem him blow bubbles! harley blew one once. very funny.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

pinchita does that all the time sh mainly plays with her water dish more then drink it lately shes been stepping in all the way and even poopin in there and her water bowl is pretty tiny if u ask me...gootta love her :mrgreen:


----------

